

Legal threat closes free UK postcode feed - digispaghetti
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7700621.stm

======
ErrantX
I cant quite get behind them yet because they refuse to reveal the source of
the data - to anyone.

That smells illegal to me.

